# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  New fence build questions

## eek

Hello  
First post here. Been mostly lurking previously. Anyways I'm about to embark on a fence build as the existing one has eaten by termites, tenants and rotted at the posts.  
Property is on a slope, highly reactive, abnormally wet clay an poor draining clay. Existing timber posts are cast into concrete and domed at the surface but rotten away anyway. 
I want to build a new ~1.2m picket fence using 100x100 TP posts on galvanized high wind stirrups. I understand normal stirrups aren't suited for fence posts, but being 1.2m high would the high wind ones be ok to use?  
I don't like the look of galvanized posts as id like to have them exposed as part of the design.  
How does one deal with changes in direction in a fence? It's not a 90 degree corner maybe a 30 degree bend. Do people usually set two posts there or just rebate the post at whatever angle is required to set the rails and be done with it?   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

